# How to get rid of laquer or paint on Persons saddle?



## OHV DeLuxe (Oct 20, 2011)

I finally found a big 1920s Persons long spring saddle in intact original condition, the leather is nice an solid but has remnants of some kind of laquer or paint on it, a rust redish brown color. Is that original? I will have to get rid of that to be able to treat the leather to be nice and soft again. Will some solvent take this without hurting the leather or should i do this mechanicly with patience and scotchbrite or something similar? Also what is the correct finish when done?  
Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 21, 2011)

You may try treating the leather with whatever conditioner you plan on using. Sometimes saturating the leather will allow the paint to lift off with minimal rubbing with a paper towel.

You could also use some 0000 steel wool and rub lightly but if you're not careful you'll create light spots. a grey scotch brite may work too.


----------



## vanox (Nov 22, 2011)

I like it.


----------

